# Sundown 3/19/09



## downhill04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Is anybody going tonight? I have a very small window in which I could sneak out of the house with out the boss knowing. If other are going to be there (around 8ish) I will concider making the trip up there


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry dude, Sundown is closed tonight...



> WE ARE CLOSED ON THURS., 3/19 AND WILL REOPEN FRI., 3/20 AT 9AM.  March skiing is great!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2009)

save your gas. they are closed today.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well that makes this decision a whole lot easier


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2009)

jay, hang in there man.  

can you come out sunday?  dont compete, just do some free skiing.  you can tell her you're just going to hang out with us.  ditch your skis in the bushes the night before and grab them on your way out the door.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2009)

Were you able to fix the skis? Didn't the binding pull out or something.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> jay, hang in there man.
> 
> can you come out sunday?  dont compete, just do some free skiing.  you can tell her you're just going to hang out with us.  ditch your skis in the bushes the night before and grab them on your way out the door.



I am planning on being there. I am going to see how the back is feeling when I get there as to whether or not I will strap the skis on. If I can strap them on, I will take a run or two down gunny to see if it is worth spending 20 buck to enter. My problem is if I do enter, there is no going half speed. I will stand up at the starting gate and hit those bumps and jumps with everything I have, just like in the first comp. 

What time are you planning on getting there? Even if I don’t compete I would like to take a run or two with you guys.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Were you able to fix the skis? Didn't the binding pull out or something.



Bindings were under warrantee, they were brand new at the start of the season. I brought the ski back to the shop and they slapped another new pain on. The guys at the ski shop were at a loss for words when I told them they only had 8 days on them. The toe piece of the binding was shattered.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Bindings were under warrantee, they were brand new at the start of the season. I brought the ski back to the shop and they slapped another new pain on. The guys at the ski shop were at a loss for words when I told them they only had 8 days on them. The toe piece of the binding was shattered.



lol

They didn't notice you hobbling in with a black eye? Should send them a link to the video.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2009)

How do you get a black eye skiing???  That sort of thing only happens at Hunter,,


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How do you get a black eye skiing???  That sort of thing only happens at Hunter,,



By landing face first on the metal heal potion of the binding. It's tons of fun I highly recommend it :wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How do you get a black eye skiing???  That sort of thing only happens at Hunter,,



Starting at 1:42:



That still gives me chills. That course was firm.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 20, 2009)

wow..that was quite a wipeout..


----------

